
How Stockfish chess engine works - thepoet
https://technotes.substack.com/p/13-how-chess-engines-work
======
bradknowles
I only spotted one error here. Well, maybe two things.

While both computer chess and human chess use the same Elo (not ELO)
algorithms to calculate the strength of a player, I believe that they use
different pools to players to calculate those values. Since Elo rankings are
all relative to the rest of the pool that they are measured from, human Elo
rankings are not directly comparable to computer Elo rankings.

~~~
thepoet
Thanks, Brad. Updated ELO to Elo and added that both rating may not be
directly comparable.

